# St.Tropez or fake bake ?



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 7, 2006)

anyone used either of them. Im a huge fan of fake bake!! but i wanna tr st tropez. but dont know which is better the spary or mousse and weather or not its that good. what do youhave to sa bout it?


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are going to try St. Tropez i would suggest the mousse. The spray i find is harder to use, but if u use the mousse with a mitt or plastic glove it just slides on.

The colour is nice from St. Tropez, the colour guide has a greenish tinge to it so dont be freaked out!!!!

The end result is not as deep and bronze as fake bake but still a beautiful natural colour.


----------



## Jessica81 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Missy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 7, 2006)

I use the St. Tropez mousse and it gives a subtle, golden tan. I like the color result on my skin tone and the fact that it doesn't leave a funky odor like some of the other sunless tanners i've tried. I've never tried the Fake Bake. I might give it a try now though since someone mentioned it's darker than the St. Tropez.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 7, 2006)

I have medium toned skin and get a light base tan in a tanning bed or just sitting out in the sun. I then use either Fake Bake, ot Neutragena spray on and maintain the tan. On my face I use Estee Lauder face tanner and bronzer. I think that is enough. Always remember to rub tanning lotion in a circular motion so it goes on more evenly. I love the look of a tan, but as I grow older I have noticed it ages me more. But gotta have a little tan in summer right? Perye:idea: As u may have noticed I love to talk--at beach last summer met 2 beauticians from Tenn--struck up conversation and they loved my tan. I told them the hair was from the bottle and the tan from a can. They thought it was funny--hope you do to. Later


----------



## KittyM (Dec 7, 2006)

I have them both but prefer St.Tropez`s because I can see the tan much faster.It also melts faster into my skin!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 7, 2006)

ive used neither, my hg self tanner is estee lauder one.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 8, 2006)

i can sujest the fake bake lotion atlest, its wonderful! best ive ever used (but cant find it anywere onver here, llol) Not orange! last for ages! looks fantastic!

tHANKS YOU VERY MCH, I USUALLY USE FAKE BAKE BUT CANT FIND IT ANYWERE. WHICH IS WERID COZ ITS ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE!! I MAY TRY THE ST TROPEZ THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 8, 2006)

Fake Bake can be hard to find in places, i had trouble finding it until my local chemist started stocking it!

Glad to be of help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

I've never tried either... Thanks for the info though Missy!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 9, 2006)

No spray baby--it runs. Lotion or mousse massages in and let it dry in between coats Perye


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok. so i tryed st. tropez at the cemist and it made my hand go Orange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. when i frist put it on its was alrigth a tinge of orange the next day alot stronger orange. So now i gotta hunt down some Fake bake. lol. The St. tropex prolly just didnt react to my skin properly. hehe.


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that! Definetly with Fake Bake there will be no orange tinge!

Also make sure to use either gloves or a mitt with Fake Bake, because it WILL NOT come off the palms of your hands!!

Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah ive used it before, i think this time i may try a buff brush., hehe thanks again!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi-I aalways tan with Fake Bake. I order it on the net. Check my pic(the tan one) on my profile and you will see there is no orange at all. Make sure skin is well moisturized and use plastic gloves when applying. I also use a circular motion when applying. Fake Bake is tinted, therefore you can see your streaks and clear them up before you dry. I then stand before a fan and dry and possibly put on another coat. Most impoetant thing is moisturized skin, take your time , and less is more. You can always add more if you want to be darker. nurse perye


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 12, 2006)

I applied my Fake Bake last night, i was bored and there was nothing on tv hehe

I tried the Extreme Gel, its easy to apply but you have to apply in small areas at a time, not your whole arm at once as it dries VERY quickly!!! Had a shower this morning to wash off the guide colour and was a lovely light brown, going to do another coat tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 13, 2006)

grrr its so hard to find overr here! ive rung like 20 places today, grrr! lol

Oh by the way have you guys used the mousse FAKEBAKE? does that turn out dark or as dark? and does it look orange at all. I know were to purchase that adn was thinking of doing it but havent seen any reveiws. Anyone know the differnce between, FAKEBAKE lotion and mouse?


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 13, 2006)

Both give the same effect - ive used both!!

I find the mousse better to be honest


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 14, 2006)

so it comes out as dark? BTW i inally found a bottle of lotion. yay!


----------



## gizzysmom (Dec 18, 2006)

I've used all the ones you've mentioned, and I have to say that the St. Tropez spray is my fav. Dries nicely and doesn't smell. Great color too. AND...doesn't really turn green if it gets old, not like Fake Bake.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 19, 2006)

The chemicals in our skins are all different. St. Tropez turns me pumpkin orange--I am quite a site!!!!! Glad that you have found one that works for you Kookie


----------

